# Cannot read from ext2 disk - g_vfs_done():da2[READ(snip)] error 5



## skaffen (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello,

I'm using FreeBSD 6.3R-p6 x86 on a HP DL360G4

I'm trying to read from a 2TB USB external disk. I'd formatted it as ext2 (using mke2fs and accepting defaults from the FreeBSD port of e2fsprogs). I'd successfully copied 1.9TB of files onto it when subsequently mounted on a linux box.

When reconnected to the Freebsd box it mounts cleanly with mount_ext2fs and I can see directories in the root dir of the mount. However when I enter a sub directory containing all the copied files ls -la reports nothing and dmesg shows the following error repeatedly


```
g_vfs_done():da2[READ(offset=-252144779264, length=4096)]error = 5
```

I could really do with being able to copy off those files - is there something I can tweak to get it to see the files?

Thanks in advance.

Greg.


----------

